
Death on Mars - dankohn1
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/life-unbounded/death-on-mars1/
======
vstuart
Non-clickbait (actual) title:

"Death on Mars. The martian radiation environment is a problem for human
explorers that cannot be overstated"

... yet this nonsense, also this week:

"Elon Musk drops details for SpaceX Mars mega-colony. SpaceX CEO wants to put
a million people on the Red Planet by 2050."

[https://www.cnet.com/news/elon-musk-drops-details-for-
spacex...](https://www.cnet.com/news/elon-musk-drops-details-for-spacexs-
million-person-mars-mega-colony/)

Those funds are better spent on Earth (climate | social | ... issues), raising
questions to true motivations.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
False dichotomy. "better spent" relates two essentially unrelated things,
claiming they are exclusive (have to do one or the other).

~~~
ksaj
It also suggests that Elon Musk is somehow obligated to spend his money for
these other things, in a way that isn't necessarily how he sees these issues
getting solved or at least dealt with. Instead of electric smart cars,
electrical battery farms, solar roof tiles, communications in space, getting
to space, etc, he should drop it all to spend it on this one specific thing
someone completely unconnected to him or his plans decided he needs to spend
it on.

The world's problems don't have a singular solution. There are many things
that need to be done.

